
Freedom ≠ money. Freedom = the power to say no - mese848
https://twitter.com/meseali/status/1286588476188745730
======
aka1234
Largely a distinction without a difference.

The fact they have money is what gives them the power to say no.

\- Someone asking for a meeting/to connect? If you have money, people come to
you; so it's easy to say no to networking opportunities. No money? You have to
take networking opportunities as they come.

\- Someone offering you a job/investment opportunity? If you already have
money, you're not worried overmuch about a wasted opportunity. Because at the
end of the day you're still secure. If you're unemployed and worried about
where your next meal comes from? You have to jump for it.

(Pst. This is also why 'essential workers' are underpaid. Because they have no
negotiating ability when their only other option is financial ruin.)

I could keep going on, but if you're not getting the idea you're either: 1.)
Being willfully obtuse; or 2.) Someone who has read the Fountainhead too many
times (i.e. you're being willfully obtuse).

~~~
mcv
Exactly. At the other end of the scale, consider how much practical freedom
people with no money really have.

Being able to say 'no' is nice, but some people would love the opportunity to
say 'yes' for a change.

------
hatboxreappoint
Using millonaires examples of saying no to try and prove that freedom !==
money feels insulting.

~~~
slowmovintarget
That's the problem with trying to dig into a tweet. It's not that deep. It
can't be. It's just a virtual bumper sticker.

------
malux85
Freedom is having other options.

If you can't say no because you have no other options, then you become a slave
to tyranny. Every time.

Slaves have no other options - do as the tyrant says or be murdered.

People who cant quit their job because they have nothing else lined up (or
haven't kept their skills sharp), have no other options : and will have to put
up with tyrannical bosses and stupid braindead businesses.

People who run up hundreds of thousands in debt and then have to work a job
they hate to pay for it have no other options.

You can have other options without having money, but money always gives you
the option of doing nothing - which is often the best option

------
CM30
Of course, having a high paid, high level role in a company or a decent amount
of money makes it much easier/more practical to say no.

It might not work out too well if an office worker/retail employee/normal
employee spoke to others like Steve Jobs did, or flat out told their boss that
they won't be going to any meetings because they've got better uses for their
time.

------
CaptainZapp

      Freedom's just another word
      For nothing left to lose
    
      Kris Kristofferson

------
Emphere
Of course it's not 1:1 but having money can certainly make it much more easier
for you to say no aka "fuck you money"

------
koheripbal
These semantic debates represent the economic freedom to spend countless hours
having useless online semantic debates.

------
visarga
Not just the power to say no. Freedom = having choices. Always boils down to
what choices you have. Contentment is also an indicator of ample choice
availability.

------
nix23
>Freedom ≠ money. Freedom = the power to say no

Yes please tell me what freedom is for me...i love that freedom ;)

------
waihtis
Freedom = optionality

------
mc32
I though the power to say no proved free will.

------
Kednicma
It's interesting that I can tell that three of these are obsequious, but Jobs'
response of "please leave us alone" just begs for a no. Not just a no, but a
followup investigation.

Honestly, all four come across as snobby and entitled. Oh, you don't _want_ a
meeting? You don't _want_ to do your work? Tough shit, neither do the rest of
us.

